
Google Bans VPN Ads in China - jmsflknr
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-bans-vpn-ads-in-china/
======
xster
Would Google ban BDS ads in Germany too since it's now illegal
[https://www.jpost.com/Diaspora/Post-Exposé-causes-German-
cit...](https://www.jpost.com/Diaspora/Post-Exposé-causes-German-city-to-
remove-pro-boycott-Israel-advertisement-569282).

------
identity_zero
It's this type of state intervention into internet companies that I worry
about. We'll have lost something special when we give the US or the EU to
dictate what we can or can not see on the internet.

